# Bessacarr E530 cutlery drawer - how to remove ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone removed the cutlery drawer from the big cupboard of their E530 ?

We'd like to remove it and fit longer runners so that we can pull the drawer out further and see what is inside. Unfortunately we can't see where and how it all fits together and there seems no obvious way to remove it.

If anyone from Swift is reading this and can suggest how to remove the drawer we'd be most grateful !

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi G,

I'm afraid I do not know the answer straight away, but if no-one else knows, I'll come back in the morning with instructions.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Pull the draw out and look at the out side, remove the small machine screw from each side and the draw will pull out and leave the runners behind. There are no runner release levers as per your domestic kitchen units


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Roger7webster said:


> Pull the draw out and look at the out side, remove the small machine screw from each side and the draw will pull out and leave the runners behind. There are no runner release levers as per your domestic kitchen units


Thanks Roger..it looks like another excursion into the depths of the cupboard is needed. We saw the screws you mention but they looked ( by torch light!) as if they had been put in from the inside and so had no head on the outside. Are they Allen screws by any chance ( my OH says to ask ) ?

We'll have a go at them when we go over to the van later this week.

Ash- thank you. I hope we don't need to come back to you and that the screws Roger mentioned have a head on ours and can be unscrewed.

Thanks again both,

G


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry I should have said " look on the inside" The screws are 3mm pozi drive


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Grizzly,

Roger7webster's advice is quite accurate.

The plastic drawer in the E520 should be fixed to the runners by two pozi head screws - one each side . They may be on the outside screwed through the runner into the plastic drawer section especially when a cutlery drawer is fitted or on some they are on the inside of the plastic drawer, but this is more likely when no cutlery tray is present. If these screws are removed the drawer should slide forward off the runners.

Hope this helps 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both. We've not been back to the van yet but will let you know.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> 
> Roger7webster's advice is quite accurate.
> 
> ...


Firstly thanks to all who have tried to help.
The screws heads are inside the drawer and the drawer cannot come out so they are totally inaccessible. There are two screws at the back of the unit holding the stationary drawer rails in place. I have removed them and expected the whole unit to come out.
No such luck, however the drawer now moves much further out and so the main point of the operation has been successful. I am beginning to think that our limited drawer opening was a fault caused by an incorrectly fitted screw and not a feature!


----------

